# Renting advice in Hong Kong



## MadeleineG (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm going to be moving to HK with my partner and our son (4 years old). We'll be looking to rent an apartment on HK island. Is there a standard deposit size we need to allow for (1 month, 2 month etc) or any other costs we will be expected to pay when we sign the rental contract? Also can anyone recommend a good area for families that's got a 30 min or less commute for someone working in central district?

Many thanks


----------



## ruthC (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi I'm Ruth also considering a move to Hong Kong depending on my job interview. I am a single mum of a 3 and 4 year old, I am also searching for rental advice so Ill keep an eye on this thread.
Ruth


----------



## AndrewC (Mar 14, 2012)

*standard deposit size*

Hello, 

The standard deposit size of renting a flat/apartment is usually 2 months, but you have to pay for the first month too. So in order to rent a place, you have to pay 3 months worth of rent.

Hope that helps,


----------

